# Libro de robótica, electrónica y PIC



## Meta (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola:

Si saben en España en librerías libro de robóticas  ponen el link aquí y si está. Los que he visto en librerías son pobres y antiguo por ahora.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## Tomm (Jul 30, 2008)

Busca uno que se llama:

"Microcontrolador PIC16F84A"

Editorial: Alfaomega

Autores: Enrique Palacios
Fernando Remiro
Lucas J. Lopez



Es violeta, no muy grande, tiene unas 630 hojas aprox.

Yo lo compre aca en argentina, pero es español, y dejame decirte: ES GENIAL!

Se entiende muy bien, avanzas muy rapido, y te forma una buena forma de pensar para programar.

Viene con un CD con contenido. Al final de cada capitulo, ejercicios de aplicacion, etc.

Es 10000% recomendable.

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Jul 30, 2008)

Ese lo tengo y estoy aprendiendo mucho, www.pic16f84a.com .

El que digo yo está centrado a la robótica no sólo en la parte de la programación y PIC, sino sensores para ella y la mecánica, etc... Se que los hay porque lo he visto, pero quiero ver todos los que hay para comprar uno muy bueno.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Alguien de Venezuela ha conseguido ese libro? El del 16F84A?


----------



## picrocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Si se consigue este libro... aunque yo me lo desacargue con el emule pero no igual tenerlo en papel... Se llama Microcontrolador PIC 16F84, desarrollo de proyectos, muy bueno este libro...


----------



## christian_ns (Oct 28, 2008)

robotica de chile muy buen sitio entra en la parte k dice educacion ai varioes libros ojala te sirva .......
http://www.rambal.com/
http://www.rambal.com/educacion/descargas_libros.htm


----------



## Neithan (Ene 14, 2009)

Hola, quizas esto te sirva

http://www.amazon.com/PIC-Robotics-...r_1_89?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231854494&sr=1-89

No lo he leido pero pinta bien y tengo pensado comprarlo. Saludos


----------

